# Alan Lee Vs John Howe



## Michel Delving (Jan 20, 2004)

THE CLASH OF THE .... Errrr..

ARTISTS!

Personally I feel Alan Lee captures Tolkien better as his pictures are evocative of Celtic, Old English, Illuminated Text styles that were close to J R R 's heart.

Saying that, John Howe is more of a modern interpreter and is equally evocative. His design of Barud-Dur and The Black Gate for the movies was spot on.

What do you think, Mary?


----------



## Legolam (Jan 21, 2004)

Actually, I've begun rereading my copy of The Hobbit (very old and battered!) and I was wondering who did the illustatrations for it, as they're a bit rubbish and amateurish. Imagine my surprise when I found out they're illustrated by Tolkien himself!


----------



## Sarde (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm not too fond of Tolkien's own drawings either. I like both Alan Lee and John Howe's paintings. Can't really choose, they're both quite awesome.


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 21, 2004)

Sarde said:


> I'm not too fond of Tolkien's own drawings either. I like both Alan Lee and John Howe's paintings. Can't really choose, they're both quite awesome.


i HAVE SEEN aLEN LEES PAINTINGS AND I AGREE WITH YOU! THEY ARE AWESOME!! 
bETTER GO AND SEE THE jOHN hOWE'S PAINTINGS


----------



## Starflower (Jan 21, 2004)

www.john-howe.com

there is an index of nearly everything he has painted, I like his stuff better than Alan Lee's. He illustrates so many of my favourite books that i can;t not like him  He also makes the most gorgeous dragon pictures ever, I have a thing about dragons...they are so ...magnificent, he is very good at pianting them.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 21, 2004)

oh and John Howe is the conceptual artist for the upcoming Narnia movie(s) 
they are still in the beginning stages, nothing much has been announced of it, but JH himself gave out this information


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 23, 2004)

When I think of LOTR artists, I always think of them at the same time. But really, if I were to think of one artist that I preferred, it would be Alan Lee. It's only really because he's the one I see the most on the EE's, and I have the box set of LOTR that he illustrated. I could recognize his art really well, and always think it's really wonderful. Still, I have not really compared their art or anything, so it's not really fair to say I like one that much better.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 24, 2004)

I prefer John Howe's work to Alan Lee's for the reason that when I look at Alan Lee's work I generally see 1 or 2 colors, thats just me I guess I don't like watercolor stuff, when I look at John Howe's stuff I see lots of color and lots of visible detail and they just generally IMO LOOK better.


~MacAddict


----------



## smeagol444 (Feb 2, 2004)

I like both, but i think i prefer alan lee. i think he just captures the elements of the text better, and creates middle earth very vividly without using excessive colouring. His work gives of a more celtic and olden feel and thats what i think of when i read them. it looks like paintings from the past that represent real occurances and a real place and so it makes everything more real than just in the head. so ho ho for mr lee.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 2, 2004)

I prefer Lee over Howe, except for Howe's absolutely gorgeous painting of Smaug on his pile of gold... that one practically glows, I LOVE the colors!

Having said that, Anke Eissmann is my favorite Tolkien artist (yes, the banner is one of her paintings). Check her out: http://www.edoras-art.de/AK_Eissmann/ak_eissmann_index_e.htm


----------



## smeagol444 (Feb 2, 2004)

I have that copy of The Hobbit, with the painting of Smaug and i agree its beaaautiful. i often find myself just looking at the cover in my spare time or when i'm supposed to be re-reading it. I'm assuming its the same one you speak of, but anyhoo its splendid.


----------

